# Looking for a non-prescription food that will produce firm stools



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

Looking for a food that will produce firm stools:

-a non-prescription dry kibble from one of the 5 recommended brands that is 

not associated with any risk for DCM.

Would you have any experience or advice?

We have 2 Goldens.

One eats PPP SSS Salmon and Rice and has firm stools;

the other has very very soft stool with this food.

We need a shovel to scoop it up and paper towels to wipe up the spot in the grass. 

It's hard to travel, go to training class and competition with this condition.

He does not have any internal parasites or other infection; confirmed w/vet.

He has had very soft stool from the time we got him at 8 weeks old and on Farmina Puppy kibble. 

We have tried:

canned pumpkin-no firming effect

Pro Plan FortiFlora Probiotic from the vet-caused terrible diarrhea

Endosorb tablets from the vet-helps a bit, can't always be on it

Hill's Prescription Diet I/d from the vet-only food that works



I am going to try PPP SSS Lamb and Oatmeal formula, thinking that the 

salmon, fish meal, salmon meal, and fish oil in the PPP SSS Salmon and Rice 

might be too much fish for his digestive tract.

I would like to find a dry kibble which has more meat product than the Hill's I/d.

Thank you in advance!



Hill's Prescription Diet i/d 

INGREDIENTS: Brewers Rice, Whole Grain Corn, Chicken Meal, Pea Protein, Egg Product, Pork Fat, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Lactic Acid, Pork Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Psyllium Seed Husk, Choline Chloride, L-Tryptophan, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Natural Flavors, Beta-Carotene.



Purina ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon and Rice

Ingredients & Nutrition





Salmon, barley, rice, oat meal, canola meal, fish meal (source of glucosamine), beef fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, salmon meal (source of glucosamine), dried yeast, natural flavor, sunflower oil, chicory root inulin, fish oil, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, salt, potassium chloride, DL-Methionine, VITAMINS [Vitamin E supplement, niacin (Vitamin B-3), Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate (Vitamin B-5), thiamine mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin B-12 supplement, riboflavin supplement (Vitamin B-2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), folic acid (Vitamin B-9), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (Vitamin K), Vitamin D-3 supplement, biotin (Vitamin B-7)], calcium carbonate, MINERALS [zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], choline chloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (Vitamin C), dried Bacillus coagulans fermentation product. L444919



Purina ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Lamb and Oat Meal

Ingredients & Nutrition





Lamb, oat meal, barley, fish meal (source of glucosamine), canola meal, rice, beef fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, dried egg product, pea protein, dried yeast, natural flavor, fish oil, sunflower oil, chicory root inulin, salt, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, VITAMINS [Vitamin E supplement, niacin (Vitamin B-3), Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate (Vitamin B-5), thiamine mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin B-12 supplement, riboflavin supplement (Vitamin B-2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), folic acid (Vitamin B-9), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (Vitamin K), Vitamin D-3 supplement, biotin (Vitamin B-7)], MINERALS [zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], choline chloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (Vitamin C), dried Bacillus coagulans fermentation product. B445319


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## ravi87 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have been feeding my puppy Royal Canin Large Puppy and his poops are fairly firm, can be scooped easily without any spot in the grass.


----------



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

I have reading older posts on this topic and I must say that there's a lot of helpful information there. You all are awesome! I may contact our vet again to see about 
adding Metamucil to the kibble. Hoping that the lamb-based kibble makes a difference.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Our dog also has a very sensitive stomach and is on PPP SS salmon + Purina Fortiflora + canned pumpkin. 

A food that she did well on in the past was Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet Sweet Potato & Venison. We only switched to PPP SS due to the cost. It may be worth a shot! 

We also like the matching treats Natural balance LID treats for her.


----------



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

rosegold said:


> Our dog also has a very sensitive stomach and is on PPP SS salmon + Purina Fortiflora + canned pumpkin.
> 
> A food that she did well on in the past was Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet Sweet Potato & Venison. We only switched to PPP SS due to the cost. It may be worth a shot!
> 
> We also like the matching treats Natural balance LID treats for her.


Your post gave me an idea. We still have more than half a box of FortiFlora. The directions tell us to add one packet to food per day. I think I'll add a tiny sprinkle per day to gradually reintroduce it. I hope that the small amount will make a difference.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm puzzled by the idea that probiotics made it worse. Typically, that is your best bet for tightening up loose stools. I love fortiflora, and love Natures Farmacy tube of probiotics even more- I buy a couple for every new puppy I have just because they eat things they shouldn't and it works so fast.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The only thing that worked for my current dog is prescription Purina EN Fiber, and then we added Prozyme powder. 

I did have good luck with a puppy that had loose stools, and was on a prescription food, then I transitioned him to Fromm Duck to get off the prescription. So maybe try a food with duck in it.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

After some trial and error and a recommendation by a fellow member we've been using zignature dry and canned for amber and it's worked out well. It's not carried in chains though. We also add probiotic powder.


----------



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

We are back to see the vet again.
The little guy tolerated PPP SSS Lamb and Oats for a good while,
but he is having loose stools and diarrhea again.
Bland diet of boiled chicken and white rice for 5 days did not cure him,
so we will put him on Hill's Prescription Diet i/d until we get the results
from his blood profile and GI panel and the vet's recommendations.
His fecal tests are still negative; Giardia was negative as well.
I really wish that FortiFlora would have helped. 
We have events coming up soon as well.


----------

